# Авиация > Современность >  МАКС остается в Жуковском!

## Mig

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3427475

----------


## Panda-9

> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3427475


Победа здравого смысла!

----------


## An-Z

Это было понятно после невизита на "Армию" темнейшего))

----------


## Avia M

> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3427475


Добрая весть. Спасибо.

Кст., соотв. тема ниже имеется...

----------


## GK21

Невозможность проведения в Кубинке таких масштабных мероприятий, как МАКС, полагаю, была очевидна для любого местного жителя. Авторы идеи переноса, видно,  там никогда не были)).

----------


## Avia M

ЛИИ снова "дёргают"...




> Последнее время хорошо известный бывший вице-премьер и руководитель «АвтоВАЗа» Борис Алёшин неоднократно высказывал мысль, что Лётно-исследовательский институт имени М.М. Громова сегодня бесполезное образование.


https://argumenti.ru/economics/2019/12/640211

----------


## stream

...*"Сначала было акционирование"*

Сначала Быково угробили...

----------


## Avia M

Подготовка к проведению пятнадцатого Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2021 вышла на важный рубеж: открыта регистрация участников выставки.
нас ожидает первый показ МС-21-310, оснащённого отечественными двигателями ПД-14, премьеры Ил-112В и Ил-114-300, другие новинки. Впервые к участию в лётном показе приглашена южнокорейская пилотажная группа Black Eagles.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/10/16/217957/

----------


## Гравилётчик



----------


## Fencer

Авиасалон МАКС-2021 пройдет с 20 по 25 июля https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/11/220647/

----------


## Fencer

> Авиасалон МАКС-2021 пройдет с 20 по 25 июля https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/11/220647/


ЦИАМ на МАКС-2021 покажет первые электросамолеты https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/7/5/231311/

----------


## Fencer

> Авиасалон МАКС-2021 пройдет с 20 по 25 июля https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2020/12/11/220647/


НИК представит на МАКС-2021 самолет "Сигма-7" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2021/07/05/680461.html

----------


## Let_nab

Что-то про Ковид на офсайте салона ничего не нашёл... Ссылка - https://aviasalon.com/

Даже в факе ничего не сказано - https://aviasalon.com/ru/about/faq-2021

Как там всё будет с ограничениями? Только вакцинированных с кодами и с антителами по справкам пущать?

----------


## Fencer

НПП «Аэросила» представит на МАКСе-2021 новые разработки https://argumenti.ru/society/2021/07/729205

----------


## Сергей-1982

*В первый день Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2021 Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) представит принципиально новый военный самолет.
Как сообщили в госкорпорации Ростех, демонстрацию можно будет увидеть онлайн на YouTube-каналах компании и ОАК.

- Россия - одна из немногих стран мира, обладающая технологиями полного цикла для производства перспективных авиационных комплексов, а также признанный законодатель мод в создании боевых самолетов. Мы убеждены, что новый продукт, разработанный специалистами ОАК, вызовет неподдельный интерес не только в нашей стране, но и в других регионах мира, в том числе у наших конкурентов за рубежом, - подчеркивается в сообщении Ростеха*

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Замена МиГ-29?

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда он взялся, "принципиально новый"?

----------


## Serega

> А откуда он взялся, "принципиально новый"?


 - главное, чтоб "аналогов не имел". :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Карта авиасалона МАКС-2021 появилась в 2ГИС...

https://info.2gis.ru/sochi/company/n...yavilas-v-2gis

https://2gis.ru/zhukovskiy/geo/70030...564998%2F16.95

----------


## Fencer

> В первый день Международного авиационно-космического салона МАКС-2021 Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) представит принципиально новый военный самолет.


https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...k-na-maks-2021

----------


## Avia M

> - главное, чтоб "аналогов не имел".


"Камуфляж" имел аналог... :Smile:

----------


## AMCXXL

Хочешь увидеть меня...

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/6732927.html



Российская корпорация "Ростех" с юмором (на фото), но косвенно подтвердила, что сфотографированный в Жуковском "чехол" принадлежит перспективному отечественному истребителю.

В Жуковском удалось сфотографировать перспективный истребитель с однодвигательной компоновкой, который, судя по всему, "Ростех" планирует представить в первый день МАКС-2021.

----------


## Сергей-1982

Интересно макет или смогли в тихую облетать

----------


## Fencer

Конструкторы из Ейска представят на аэрокосмической выставке МАКС три самолёта https://kuban.mk.ru/science/2021/07/...samolyota.html

----------


## Сергей-1982

Интересное дело.

----------


## Pilot

> Интересно макет или смогли в тихую облетать


скорее всего просто макет.

----------


## Jean-Philippe



----------


## Сергей-1982

https://russianplanes.net/id288772

----------


## Сергей-1982

На Паралае уже фото гуляют.

----------


## AMCXXL

кто-то оценил размер примерно в 16,5 метра, что немного больше, чем у F-35.

----------


## Сергей-1982

20.05. макет Т-75(крайний слева),оказывается давно уже светился, но тогда СМИ посчитали это 6-м поколением.

----------


## OKA

> кто-то оценил размер примерно в 16,5 метра, что немного больше, чем у F-35.





> *.... принципиально новый военный самолет...* 
> Вложение 105404





> - главное, чтоб "аналогов не имел".


Беспринципно новые аналоги, сравнение в картинках :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2366418.html

))

----------


## Сергей-1982

Говорят с нового видео Ростеха

----------


## Avia M

"Русь" не участвует в МАКСе...
Печально.

https://youtu.be/smXjApHXYOI

----------


## Avia M

> Интересное дело.


"Легковой тактический самолет". :Cool:  (из телевизора)

----------


## Fencer

Премьера МАКС-2021. Су-75. | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Итоги первого дня работы авиасалона МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/news/itogi-...lona-maks-2021
Итоги второго дня работы авиасалона МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/news/itogi-...lona-maks-2021
Итоги третьего дня работы авиасалона МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/news/itogi-...lona-maks-2021
Итоги «Дня студента» – четвёртого дня работы авиасалона МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/news/itogi-...lona-maks-2021
Итоги МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/news/itogi-maks-2021

----------


## Avia M

> За шесть дней работы мероприятие посетило более 135 тыс. участников и гостей.


Обтекаемые формулировки...
Салон "уникальный" по условиям посещения и проведения. Увы.

----------


## николай-78

Личное мнение о МАКС_2021. 23.07.21 Косяки начались с доставки от Отдыха на ЛИИ, было ощущение что доставка автобусами организуется в первый раз или нас хотят заблудить. От отдыха почему-то поперлись к 42км-дальнему торцу ВПП от Москвы, несколько раз останавливались и чего-то ждали. примерно в 13:00 произошел сильный порыв ветра и в районе стоянки вертолетов унесло и опрокинуло ряд незакрепленных рекламных конструкций в результате посетителя повалило на "бетон" и он получил черепно-мозговую травму.  Что было интересно: модель и идея сверхзвукового гражданского самолета Стриж, но выяснить минимально допустимую по условиям безопасности на земле высоту полета на сверхзвуке - не получилось (не то что скрывали, но видимо ещё сами не знают). Хотя это и был один из основных принципов конструирования-низкая интенсивность "звукового удара". СВЗ не регулируемые М=1.7, конструкция композитная-для построения секций фюзеляжа осуществляется намотка волокон. Демонстратор как я понял будет строиться в размерность и с двигателями Миг-29. У экипажа прямой видимости "земли" нет как и стекол на кабине и опять планируется РУС-джойстик слева. Я первый раз увидел резаки ЛЭП на Ми-8 или как по модному Ми-17. И самое главное топоры в салоне  Ил-76/78.
В павильоне Checkmate T-75 представлена была ракета Р-77М (которая с "правильными", не решетчатыми рулями) но в павильоне КТРВ о ней даже не слышали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я первый раз увидел резаки ЛЭП на Ми-8 или как по модному Ми-17


Вообще они ставятся уже довольно давно.

----------


## Fencer

ФОТОГАЛЕРЕЯ «МАКС-2021 https://aviasalon.com/ru/about/fotogallery

----------


## Avia M

Пиковый по посещаемости день...
Коды за 72 ч.- шах, за 48 ч. - мат. :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Как летает ЯК-40ЛЛ со сверхпроводящим электродвигателем https://rg.ru/2021/07/27/kak-proshel...vigatelem.html

----------


## Red307

> Пиковый по посещаемость день...
> Коды за 72 ч.- шах, за 48 ч. - мат.


Смотреть то и нечего. Разве что як-40 с пропеллером

----------


## Avia M

> Смотреть то и нечего.


Традиции, атмосфера, общение...
"Иронию судьбы" смотрят многократно и с удовольствием.

----------


## Fencer

Аноны на Дваче снова радуют фотками: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...gTmKDNWXaCQAeW
Буклетами: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...OlrEdWfC__Juog
И даже PDFками: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Si_7Zz7-qxptHa
Тред на Дваче: https://2ch.hk/wm/res/3659543.html

----------


## Fencer

Авиасалон МАКС-2021: Итоги Авиасалон МАКС-2021: Итоги | AviaPressPhoto

----------

